# Replaced spindle on my Oliver, now have wheel wobble



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi guys.

Just having one absolute hell of a year making hay. The forces that be are really testing my patience. But I'll get into that later.

I was mowing hay over labor day and my front left wheel spindle on my Oliver 550 (with front end loader) busted. I was driving along, heard a loud pop (but didn't know what it was), made a 90 turn to start down the next row then my wheel fell off and the front of the tractor came down. Fortunately the front end loader minimized the carnage and acted as a jack, and allowed me to drive the tractor forward so I could at least unhook the mower and pull that away.

I replaced the wheel spindle with a new one, I also replaced the large inner bearing (because the original bearing had fallen into the dirt and had a lot of dirt in it). However, I did not replace the bearing race in the hub with the new race that came with the bearing set.

I preloaded the bearings when installing the hub by spinning the tire and torking the nut down all the way, then backing off the nut and hand tightening, and installing the cotter pin.

Driving the tractor back, that wheel now has a wobble.

I'm suspecting it's the bearings? Maybe the new bearing doesn't exactly match the old race? Why else would the tractor wobble.

I tightened the lug bolts on in an even pattern so have my doubts that could be it. Would like to hear what you guys think.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

By wobble I assume you mean the tire seems to be farther away from the tractor at one point in the circumference. Obviously checking the wheel bearings is easy, lift the front with the loader and wiggle the wheel, if the bearings are tight I wouldn't think they are the problem. Might have bent a wheel. Maybe the toe in is off with the new spindle and is showing you the wear in your steering joints.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Wobbling the wheel was the first thing I had tried, but there was no movement. I took the new bearing out and put the old bearing in but there wasn't any difference.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

The new bearing in the old race is not a recommended option. Each has a wear pattern and now the old race is gonna wear the new bearing to match it real quick. It's like putting old chain on new sprockets.

Sounds like a bent rim to me.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Jack it up and spin he wheel


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Pilot hole in wheel not on shoulder of spindle squarely? If the hole is snug on spindle (and it should be) sometimes you can pull nuts up tight, but wheel is not sitting square on hub flange. 
73, Mark


----------

